# Aeb head on tt amu engine ??



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

I know there was a post about this a whileeeee ago. For some reason im thinkng there was very little change that needed to be done.. BUT, Getting ready for stage 2 AEB / CAMS / INTAKE /TB and new clutch 1000cc tune and injectors...

What needs to be done or deleted to bolt the AEB directly to the TT AMU engine?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

AEB head has no port for secondary air injection, meaning you need it written out of your software or a port drilled into the head for the mounting of the combi valve. AEB head has no variable cam tensioner from the factory, however the VCT tensioner will drop in to work with your AMU software, or it can be deleted from the software as well. Cam gear needs to be reused from your AMU head as well.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Amu doesn't have variBle cam timing


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

K so either have 1000 
BT software redone with the deletes.......or drill hole for the secondary air and drop in amu vct tensioner and cam gear.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

The AMU motor doesn't have VVT (variable valve timing) so you don't have to worry about that. It was introduced in 2003 with the BEA motor for us. Opps sorry Speed- I see you just said that...

I'd think with a BT setup that you would have already had your emissions junk deleted? I know some don't but to me it's just a waste of space and makes it more complex to work on the car.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

aeb valve cover does not have Vent ports for a catch can like the O6A models

amu uses hitachi bolt down coils. they will not fit in the aeb head without modification and even with modification you run the risk of spark jumping to the head. 

you can use the AMU valve cover, but you still haev to deal with the coil pack issue


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

DurTTy said:


> you can use the AMU valve cover, but you still haev to deal with the coil pack issue


What is the issue with the coilpacks if you use an AMU cover on an AEB head exactly?


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

its hard to explain without a visual, but

the coilback is too "fat" or "thick" at tip that goes over the spark plug (where the transition from the smaller diameter to larger diameter) 

in turn, the coildpack will not push down all the way in, and sit about 1/2" above the valve cover. 

here is my post a while ago

Here is another post @ AF which has more info on the said along with some pics and more trouble shooting

this is all documented in the 1.8t FAQ as well :



> All coils are interchangeable as long as they have the correct number of pins. There are two styles of coils, 3pin (Found on AEB motors, and others of that era) which require external igniter and 4pin (Found on all recent motors 2000+) where the igniter is built into the coil itself. *Depending on your engine code some trimming to the coil may be needed to push the coil all the way into the valve cover.*



*Also i forgot to mention* the AEB head requires you to re-use the O6A Cam sensor and despite what the FAQ says (maybe im understanding it wrong) but in my case, i had to keep the O6A Crank Pulley and the AEB Cam pulley. 

i ran into problems with the T-belt potentially rubbing against the valve cover because the O6A pulley went in too "deep" and the clearence was less than a cu.nt hair


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

perfect time to go with the fsi coils.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

Hmmm maybe ill just grab an old AMU head and Port the #$$# out of it...I should def be able to flow better numbers than a non ported aeb head. Not sure how much metal is there to play with though.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

giacTT said:


> Hmmm maybe ill just grab an old AMU head and Port the #$$# out of it...I should def be able to flow better numbers than a non ported aeb head. Not sure how much metal is there to play with though.


:: ALL FIGURES TAKEN FROM MY ENGINE BUILDER ::

AUDI 1.8T 20V SMALL PORT Stock valve size
Stock: Ported:
INT. 167cfm @ .380" valve lift INT. 225cfm @ .380" valve lift
EXH. 162cfm @ .380" valve lift EXH. 191cfm @ .380" valve lift


AUDI 1.8T 20V LARGE PORT Stock valve size
Stock: Ported:
INT. 200cfm @ .380" valve lift INT. 243cfm @ .380" valve lift
EXH. 184cfm @ .380" valve lift EXH. 212cfm @ .380" valve lift


The reality is as follows : ported & built small port is a lot more expensive than 
non ported & built Large port

*!!!!!BUT!!!!!* if you already have an AEB head, and you willing to do porting, then just port the aeb and then build it. 

think about how often you gonna rebuild a head -- probably not that many -- so might aswell do it right the 1st time. if you dont ... you gonna melt a piston or drop a valve -- its your call in the end.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

bvgoosedd said:


> perfect time to go with the fsi coils.


IMO the fsi coil conversion is a crock of sh8t. it will be something i will consider if by some miraculous incident they stop producing Coilpacks for our cars or VW

:::: having said this ::: my suggestion to you is spend the money you willing to drop on FSI coilpack conversion and do a Wideband conversion if your car is not wideband from factory and grab some AWP coilpacks --


----------

